

FLOSS Survey 2013 - jballanc
http://floss2013.libresoft.es/index.en.html

======
larjona
More than 900 participants so far. Some statistics on the current, raw data in
[http://floss2013.libresoft.es/results.en.html](http://floss2013.libresoft.es/results.en.html)

